# Beet Pulp Controversy?



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I thought I had read somewhere that beet pulp was great for helping to keep weight on a wether and preferable to alfalfa (due to UC) and second to kelp. I have been told that daily grain for an adult is no good. So I've been feeding mostly beet pulp with a tiny bit of grain (less than a handful) and some sunflower seeds and a tad of Sweet Licks minerals mixed in asides from his regular grass hay. 

Now I just read some literature that says that beet pulp is BAD for wethers and can cause UC. Should I stop it all together then? What can I use to keep the weight one him, especially when he's hiking a lot? I also just heard that kelp isn't so good either for the same reasons. Is this true?

What have you all been feeding your mature wethers? And what about young ones (5 months) who are growing? (he doesn't like the beet pulp anyways, but he gets a little grain with the mineral and sunflower seeds and grass hay. Should I give him a little alfalfa here and there for development?).

I guess I'm a bit confused here, and hope I haven't been harming my goats with their feed. What info is correct and what to do now I am not sure. I just want to do what's best for them!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

What about feeding half alfalfa and half grass hay and cutting the beet pulp out? I have a 3 1/2 yr old and a 5 month old wether, and I really want to do what's right for them and I am terrified of UC and definitely don't want to contribute to it, but I do want the 5 month old to grow healthily and heartily and the older one to put some weight on. I could really use some advice here. Help!


----------

